# Slayer Exciter



## solver (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone heard of those? I haven't, until yesterday. I was looking an information on the net about another subject, and ended up
to Youtube(as I often do). 

So, one video got my attention: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiCgX_UgdoE[/ame]

I recommend to mute the sound(video soundtrack contains only music), when watching that video. That way, at least for me,
it's easier to focus, what's happening on the video itself. 

That guy demonstrates, how to get really tiny 'plasma streamer', by using a 9 volt battery, as a power source for the exciter coil.

More about the subject can be found at: http://www.youtube.com/user/GBluer . 

Inventor of 'Slayer Exciter' seems to be Dr Stiffler. Haven't found too much of an information about him.

I assume, that producing plasma stream isn't the point here. Powering devices wirelessly, maybe?


----------



## rero360 (Jun 16, 2012)

I lost the pics, but one of the electrical engineers at the Observatory where I worked had built one, his had a wire loop come up above the tube and that was where the plasma arc was generated. He was powering it off his laptop but he said it looked a lot cooler when hooked up to his stereo, more power I guess.


----------



## solver (Jun 23, 2012)

I have wound some coils, to test that Exciter thing. It basically needs the coils(L1(several hundred rounds of thin wire(0,1-0,3mm)), and L2(1-2 rounds of much thicker wire(~1mm)), one transistor, an Led, and one resistor. 

It actually works. Powering it with 2 AA batteries(3 volts), it lights up the 11 watt compact fluorescent lamp.

With bigger, and more optimized coils, even one AA battery can deliver enough power to do that.

I must admit, that I don't understand at all, how that kind of circuit works. It has the L1 as an open coil, so that only one end is connected to circuit. The other end of the coil wire, when circuit is powered, makes a tiny plasma arc, when in touch with metal, or other conductive object. 

When in touch with skin, it gives a 'sizzle', almost like a sting of a microscopic needle through the skin.


----------

